# VIDEO: Lyft Driver Physically Threatened, Defends Himself



## WilliamWilliam (Nov 4, 2015)

FROM VIDEO DESCRIPTION:

Halloween 2015 - Denver Colorado - A rideshare driver denies a ride to passengers for bringing an open container of alcohol into his car.

Suddenly a clearly intoxicated man named Brandon, dressed as Indiana Jones, enters the car. The driver did not know who the man was or if he was even with the original party. When told to exit, he physically threatens driver & gets peppered sprayed as a result.

By putting so much weight on driver ratings, UBER & LYFT are creating a HOSTILE ENVIRONMENT between drivers and passengers.

In this particular case, rather than having the passenger ditch her can of beer and continue with the ride, the driver refused service altogether. This was done so the passenger(s) could not rate the driver, potentially getting his account deactivated.

Being kicked out with firm tone & words by the driver, angered the Indiana Jones character to the point of him making physical threats toward the driver.

The driver gave Indiana Jones many opportunities to exit the vehicle. The driver could not exit himself for fear of a mob mentality at the house party.

Based on Indiana Jones' words and physical movements, the driver perceived a physical attack was eminent and protected himself with pepper spray.

Upon reviewing the incident, Lyft temporarily deactivated the driver, initially referencing a violation of their strict no-weapons policy.

However, The State of Colorado considers pepper spray a self-defense tool rather than a weapon (knife, gun, etc.). Therefore, the use of pepper spray for defense is permitted by law.

Lyft's vague "no-weapons" policy is putting drivers at great risk of physical harm leaving no way for a driver to legally defend him/herself from physical attack.

Extended video with 911 call to police available at bottom of video description.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

* updating my comment,
it's pretty obvious this driver has some issues, passenger was already getting out of car and the driver pepper sprayed him, if the police sees this video, this can be used as evidence, this driver would be in a little bit of trouble I think, but just my opinion

if i need to tell you no about any thing , the ride is cancled.. No ifs, ands or buts..*

*my rule #1 under, My Rules, To both Increase and Protect My Rating:*
*1. If rider calls, text or gets in car complaining about anything, just cancel and uber on,*

*one of my rules under,*
*My Rules, To Protect My Rating, Not All Money is Good Money,
Some Times You Cut Your Loses and Uber On:
Having to tell passenger, you can't do this or that = Cancel*


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

dude really? driver didn't even give them a chance to throw the booze away. cancel ride immediately? that driver was having a bad night and should have closed up shop early.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's really F'ing simple, diffuse the situation. You should NEVER argue with drunks. Here's what you do when she first gets in. Sorry, no open containers in the car, I'll be happy to wait till you finish it. Now you are their friend. No one has ever made me wait, and they are happy because I wasn't in your face about it. The rare occasions they insist, then you politely explain you aren't doing the drive and please get out, then you get out of the car.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It's really F'ing simple, diffuse the situation. You should NEVER argue with drunks. Here's what you do when she first gets in. Sorry, no open containers in the car, I'll be happy to wait till you finish it. Now you are their friend. No one has ever made me wait, and they are happy because I wasn't in your face about it. The rare occasions they insist, then you politely explain you aren't doing the drive and please get out, then you get out of the car.


Ya the driver was combative from the get go. Give the pax a chance first before blowing a fuse.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

What a moron. I mean really? Is it that hard to have some courtesy? It's one thing to tell them politely "I'm sorry, I can't have alcohol in the car. It's the law." Maybe even have some casual conversation about how you would love to carry a roadie too if you could. 

Even if you aren't going to give the ride just say "I am sorry sir/ma'am I can't give you a ride because you attempted to enter my car with alcohol." Even with the driver being a complete ass to them the Indiana jones character was starting to leave. That was until he told him to "get the f out." Seriously, I am starting to think many of the drivers here quit their jobs at McDonald's because they couldn't stand "the man" telling them they had to display proper customer service. 

Guarantee you if you said exactly what I wrote above and were a little personable with the pax you would have gotten 5 stars and a surge fare. I did exactly that in Denver on the same night and still have a perfect 5 stars on both platforms.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

rickybobby said:


> dude really? driver didn't even give them a chance to throw the booze away. cancel ride immediately? that driver was having a bad night and should have closed up shop early.


Exactly! He should have just said "no alcohol or open container". If they were combative or refused...then escalate it.
In his defense...there are alot of entitled kids out there, that think you owe them something


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Just look how the driver talks to them when they 1st get to the car. Kind of rude..... 

(in low non-friendly tone) your name?

(see's the booze) Oh no no we are not doing this!

I've cancelled the trip.


WTF? I would be pissed to if I was the pax. Not defending the threatening tone the pax took towards the driver by the use of his hands but come on the language and tone the driver took kind of brought that on. compound it with the drunkeness and whollah you have the situation.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Halloween night was my one year mark driving for Lyft/Uber, and after close to 4,000 rides - and up until a month or so ago I used to drive mostly at night - I might have had maybe three or four riders get in my car with open containers. In a friendly but matter of fact manner I tell them no open containers - it's the law - and offer to cancel if they want to finish their beers and then request another ride.

That first girl was nice enough, and after she said, "it's empty", I would have offered to take it from her letting her know that I would recycle it. That Indiana Jones guy was super cute and probably would have been a fun addition to the ride. I've driven way worse and still was able to shrug it off after the ride, so yeah being a driver is not the right gig for this guy. Lyft did both the driver and Denver riders a favor by deactivating him.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Driver could have handled this much differently. I support his deactivation.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

The driver seemed triggered and panicked. I am kind of curious as to why he had such a strong response to the woman who made initial contact. 

The OP mentions the influence of the peer to peer rating system as being something that complicates the way a driver handles such a situation. Without any idea if it was a factor on this particular incident, that seems to be a reasonable claim to make in general.

Just an intense initial reaction, whether or not he should be dropped by Lyft, it isn't my concern. I am curious to know exactly what was going through his mind that triggered that response, it was pure reaction. Not much thinking going on there.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

almost 100% of the time the pax chugs their drinks when I explain to them I can't take open containers due to legal issues. Most understand and cooperate. Those that don't and continue rating me 1 star are one of the reasons I no longer work late night. 

Just imagine trying to explain to Uber or Lyft that the pax came into the car with open containers, after a friendly warning they dropped it and still they rated you unfairly and thus the rating whatever it is should be voided.

This is an uphill and losing battle with uber and Lyft. They will respond explaining how the averages take care of unfair ratings and we should take one for the team. 

There is a solution: for every 100 completed rides, a driver should be granted the option to void any rating without knowing what it is, as long as driver explains reason for requesting it be voided. 
Let's say there was an option to void a rating and driver knowing this would naturally be more flexible even if pax came to the car with open container. He would have carried on with the trip, at the end ask uber to void the rating and explain why. 

Both uber and Lyft will one day have to recognize the need that some ratings should be voided due to possible unfairness in the system that disadvantages the driver.


----------



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

"This video is private."


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

FormerUber said:


> "This video is private."


That is probably in the favor of the driver. That video was not helping him. If he saw something outside the frame that caused him to panic, it wasn't evident in the video that's for sure.

All you're missing is drama by not seeing it.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

FormerUber said:


> "This video is private."


I just noticed that, so I'm guessing the OP - who I assume is the driver - must have been expecting a more favorable response than what occurred on this thread.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Not only did he get deactivated, there's probably a lawsuit coming his way.


----------



## WilliamWilliam (Nov 4, 2015)

Several people here have said Indiana Jones was leaving when he got sprayed. Are we seeing the same video?

That girl was pulling on his arm which kind of makes it appear he was leaving. However, pause the video and watch it slow. He was in no way leaving. He was waiting for the opportunity to punch the driver. 

How many times does one need to be told to get out of the car? After one time he was basically trespassing. 

He already made it super clear several times that he was going to punch the driver in the mouth. The dude was looking for a fight and well, kinda found one. The driver in a vulnerable position, with his back to the aggressor, did what I think a lot of people would do in the same situation. That is, get the dude off of him so he could get out of there.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Indy was trouble. That said, the girl offered to ditch the bottle. The driver handled that woman in a very peculiar manner. She was completely compliant and cool with the driver insisting that the beer couldn't travel. The driver instantly decides the trip can't happen. 

That is strange behavior and behavior which completely set himself up for trouble. If the driver is that sensitive, in my opinion at least, he should have had his doors locked (never a bad idea) and that would have prevented the girl from opening the door.

Why did the driver cancel the trip initially. That is the bigger concern to me. I personally am not all that concerned about Indy. From my perspective, the driver helped create that situation. Was there something going on outside the frame not captured by the video?

The girl was compliant.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

WilliamWilliam Hinault and Lemond, good choice there.


----------



## WilliamWilliam (Nov 4, 2015)

Huberis said:


> She was completely compliant and cool with the driver insisting that the beer couldn't travel. The driver instantly decides the trip can't happen.


Trying to protect rating. It's common knowledge that when you make a passenger dump their drink they will almost always rate you down.



Huberis said:


> he should have had his doors locked (never a bad idea) and that would have prevented the girl from opening the door.


You can hear the doors unlock when he verifies the passenger's name.



Huberis said:


> Was there something going on outside the frame not captured by the video?


The description for the video says the driver feared a mob mentality. So maybe.



Huberis said:


> The girl was compliant.


The girl was never the issue. Some drivers have a strict policy that even the attempt to bring alcohol, or too many people equals auto-denial. Again to protect rating...


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

WilliamWilliam said:


> Trying to protect rating. It's common knowledge that when you make a passenger dump their drink they will almost always rate you down.


I agree that is a problem. However, the idea is to protect your rating by avoiding conflict and not starting the trip. This guy managed not to start the trip, but he failed to achieve the other goals of avoiding conflict and deactivation. I am going to assume this driver may have been not merely trying to protect his rating, but may have been already borderline, on the low end of the spectrum. Just a guess.

I can't watch the video again, but was the girl with the beer the account holder? I thought it was a guy? If the response was due to fear of retaliation by way of rating the driver....... That is insane, though I might add, not all that big a surprise. I had the impression the girl did not book the car and therefore would not be the one rating him.



WilliamWilliam said:


> You can hear the doors unlock when he verifies the passenger's name.


He didn't appear to be paying attention as he waited, his head appeared down....... Fair enough, he unlocked the doors after he got the confirmation.



WilliamWilliam said:


> The description for the video says the driver feared a mob mentality. So maybe.


He was the source of most of the escalation by my observation. Even Indy seemed to be leaving, the driver's language really set Indy off, then suddenly, he didn't want to leave. At the time he was sprayed, I suppose the case could be made he was being pulled out of the car and resisting. I personally, stated earlier, I don't care much about Indy being sprayed. It was how he handled everything up to that point which was more troubling to me.



WilliamWilliam said:


> The girl was never the issue. Some drivers have a strict policy that even the attempt to bring alcohol, or too many people equals auto-denial. Again to protect rating.


The rating issue keeps coming up. Sometimes a driver just needs to forget about their precious rating, which after all is based mostly on bullshit.

"Some drivers have a strict policy that even the attempt to bring alcohol......" - those drivers should not be driving at night. If this guy was so protective of his ratings, he should not have even considered driving during those hours.

The girl was an issue. She is a person who the driver pretty much reacted to in a way that was way over the top and not responsible, no need to protect his rating licensed him to respond that way to her.

The mantra is "Again to protect the rating." That is almost sociopathic behavior at that point. Actually I don't know if it is or isn't but it sure is broken.

As someone who doesn't drive for either Uber or Lyft, but as someone who has a hell of a lot of driving experience, I am not going to argue your point as to the possible reason behind the drivers poor reaction. ONe of the many reasons I wouldn't drive for either is in fact the manipulative rating system.

Whatever the reason, the driver created much of the trouble, he was combative as can be and clearly afraid of something outside the cabin. Fear of a bad rating seems possible. There is no bigger critic of the peer to peer rating system than me. I personally believe it is designed to manipulate drivers through fear.

If you are right, this all came about because the driver was trying to protect his rating average, he really should not be driving for either Uber or Lyft.

Uber in Lyft are in need of all kinds of deep reform, from top to bottom. This driver in this video, is best off just moving on. He took every opportunity to escalate the situation.

You will get no arguments from me that the peer to peer rating system is toxic, but it doesn't seem to be going anywhere. It very well could have contributed to the incident, but he is an independent contractor and supposed to be in control of himself and his car. He made his problem with Lyft his pax's problem if what you suggest is true. - That is wrong.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

More & more videos like this will surface. Drivers patience is running out as they realize what they put up with for mere pennies.
Pax have no idea why a driver would deny a trip like this, but they need to learn that it's because of the rating system. I've never had a situation where I felt that I was gonna get a bad rating because I denied an open container, but Tulsa is a different market.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

WilliamWilliam said:


> Trying to protect rating. It's common knowledge that when you make a passenger dump their drink they will almost always rate you down.
> 
> You can hear the doors unlock when he verifies the passenger's name.
> 
> ...


Anything i need to say no to, 90% of the time will = auto-denial.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Anything i need to say no to, 90% of the time will = auto-denial.


What a shit show.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Another sissy with mace LOL!


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Well chalk up another incident that only reached its peak because the DRIVER has not a clue how to communicate with people....


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Well chalk up another incident that only reached its peak because the DRIVER has not a clue how to communicate with people....


I assume he was under the pressure of already having a below driver rating and felt deeply threatened. If one rating means that much to a driver, that all of their reasoning ceases to function. They have bigger problems than driving for Uber or not.

Would the Dale Carnegie program help this guy???


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I assume he was under the pressure of already having a below driver rating and felt deeply threatened. If one rating means that much to a driver, that all of their reasoning ceases to function. They have bigger problems than driving for Uber or not.
> 
> Would the Dale Carnegie program help this guy???


Low rating... bad day... really doesnt matter. Drivers body language is a dead give away he's not happy even before pax arrive. His tone of voice is also another sign. The pax actually says "hi how are you doing" and "do you wante to throw it away"? And the driver was anything but polite and VERY CONFRONTATIONAL, Indiana Jones reacted the same way most males would have in that situation.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Low rating... bad day... really doesnt matter. Drivers body language is a dead give away he's not happy even before pax arrive. His tone of voice is also another sign. The pax actually says "hi how are you doing" and "do you wante to throw it away"? And the driver was anything but polite and VERY CONFRONTATIONAL, Indiana Jones reacted the same way most males would have in that situation.


WIthout question. He went from zero, to you can't bring that beer in here, to that's it , the trip can't happen now - like flicking a switch. Indy appeared to be leaving reluctantly and then he got on Indy in a way which really made things uglier than need be.

I would describe the driver as having spazzed out. It is mind blowing how poorly the driver handled the situation.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Sees alcohol

"The ride can't happen now"

This guys has been reading too many up.net posts lmao

Talk about being uptight


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I noticed both videos (Taco Bell exec and Indiana Jones) had one thing in common. 
The driver was a jerk. 

The driver that was hit by Golden made some mistakes that were obvious. He didn't get the address before he took off. The passenger was too drunk to let in the car. The passenger was not seat belted and flopped all over like a drunk fish. He turned the camera around which is a bit of a clue. 
If he had got the address, the ride would have been no problem and Golden would have rolled his drunken self out at his destination. 

Others have described what the Indiana Jones driver did wrong. His attitude was bad from the beginning. He could have let the girl poor out the beer, and everything would have been fine. 

If I learned anything from these videos it was to continue to handle things as I currently do. 
I use humor and friendly talk. So far it has worked for Uber, and in my previous carers. 

Also, is this what the average Uber driver dresses like? Both these guys were a mess. The Taco Bell guy looked like he just rolled off skid row, and the Lyft driver was a bit casual with a bad hat on at night. No wonder people comment on how I dress. Business casual for me. 

Uber on.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> What a moron. I mean really? Is it that hard to have some courtesy? It's one thing to tell them politely "I'm sorry, I can't have alcohol in the car. It's the law." Maybe even have some casual conversation about how you would love to carry a roadie too if you could.
> 
> Even if you aren't going to give the ride just say "I am sorry sir/ma'am I can't give you a ride because you attempted to enter my car with alcohol." Even with the driver being a complete ass to them the Indiana jones character was starting to leave. That was until he told him to "get the f out." Seriously, I am starting to think many of the drivers here quit their jobs at McDonald's because they couldn't stand "the man" telling them they had to display proper customer service.
> 
> Guarantee you if you said exactly what I wrote above and were a little personable with the pax you would have gotten 5 stars and a surge fare. I did exactly that in Denver on the same night and still have a perfect 5 stars on both platforms.


The drivers uber is attracting couldn't get a job at McDonald's if they tried.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

WilliamWilliam said:


> FROM VIDEO DESCRIPTION:
> 
> Halloween 2015 - Denver Colorado - A Lyft driver denies a ride to passengers for bringing an open container of alcohol into his car.
> 
> ...


Driver 100% wrong here. He got the pax pissed off and denied ride for no reason(she was gonna throw beer away). This idiot needs to stay deactivated.

I just wish pax got at least 1 punch in, driver deserved it for spraying pepper spray when his girl was standing right there.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

WilliamWilliam said:


> Several people here have said Indiana Jones was leaving when he got sprayed. Are we seeing the same video?


Indy was leaving until he got cussed out. Even sober and non-confrontational getting cussed out will stop most people in their tracks.

The driver was in the right to cancel the ride, but his actions are what escalated the situation.

Personally, I would have taken them as soon as they dumped the booze. I have in fact done this plenty of times before, once the open containers are gone, once the cigarettes are out, once the group is 4 people or less, then all is good. Most people understand the restrictions and low ratings are rare from these groups.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

What lies beneath...

what we are witnessing here is the knowledge and experience of the driver. the driver knows right away "if i allow these kids in, but don't allow the beer in, these kids will get pissed at me and hold a grudge against me and punish me with a BAD RATING, which threatens my livelihood"

so the driver clears everything by simply CANCELLING the whole incoming disaster

the driver was being a rude prick, probably as a result of past experiences.. for example, if he acted "cool" with the kids then the kids might be harder to shake off, so his decision to be a complete prick was probably his attempt at being STERN to get the message across "don't even attempt a negotiation, this ride is NOT happening"

the culprit here is The Ratings System

the ratings system gives all the power and leverage to drunk kids, irrational riders, power-hungry punks, etc

unfortunately, what may be coming soon is a horror story where somebody incidentally gets killed as a result of this faulty trouble-making ratings system


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

here's how to get The Ratings System shut down...

has anybody contacted CAL/OSHA yet?

the OS in OSHA stands for Occupational Safety

simply ask this question...

is The Ratings System creating a hostile work environment?

if the answer is yes, then CAL/OSHA should be contacted, who will conduct a hostile work environment investigation


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> What lies beneath...
> 
> what we are witnessing here is the knowledge and experience of the driver. the driver knows right away "if i allow these kids in, but don't allow the beer in, these kids will get pissed at me and hold a grudge against me and punish me with a BAD RATING, which threatens my livelihood"
> 
> ...


You're kidding right? The culprit is the rating system.... The rating system isn't broken, every ride is a new ride. Again it doesn't matter if your having a bad day or not, you're in a customer service industry so don't start crying and being a twit to everyone that gets in your car. This would have been a normal ride had he said "no beer" apparently it was empty anyways.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> What lies beneath...
> 
> what we are witnessing here is the knowledge and experience of the driver. the driver knows right away "if i allow these kids in, but don't allow the beer in, these kids will get pissed at me and hold a grudge against me and punish me with a BAD RATING, which threatens my livelihood"
> 
> ...


That driver was out of control. That being said, just look at the number of people on this forum obsessively stewing in their juices as a result of the peer to peer review system. That is just one example. Forget about this incident, the problems should be obvious........

Did you see that well written piece concerning this topic? There is a link to it on the forum.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

How many times have passengers' asked me: "Can I bring this with me?"
Up to me to say yes or no. Generally I tell them "I don't see anything, just don't spill it".

Yes, I'm taking a gawdawful chance of getting a ticket. I'm also not a complete dick about open containers in my car. Any cop that doesn't "get" I picked up these people at 2am and they snuck a beer can in the dark while I wasn't looking is not worth having a badge. Last time I got pulled over he looks in the car, sees I'm dead sober with 3 drunks, and says: "you got enough problems tonight, stop twice at the next sign to make up for that last one" Of course passenger says: "does that mean we can keep the weed?" All 5 of us laughed.... you gotta be a human.

A driver that can't tolerate some people having fun, dressed up for Halloween, has no sense of humor whatsoever.... I mean really? Cancel the ride because she "dared" to enter his vehicle with an empty can? How high up that horse do you have to be?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> You're kidding right? The culprit is the rating system.... The rating system isn't broken, every ride is a new ride. Again it doesn't matter if your having a bad day or not, you're in a customer service industry so don't start crying and being a twit to everyone that gets in your car. This would have been a normal ride had he said "no beer" apparently it was empty anyways.


The rating system doesn't work. This is an extreme example of trouble. UP forum gives plenty of evidence that drivers routinely cancel out of fear they will be rated poorly if they were to start the trip.

This video is an extreme outlier. That driver has no excuse, that doesn't mean the fear of a poor rating didn't affect him. Unfortunately, that driver needs to have better perspective and self control.

DieselkW, as a taxi driver in PA, I am exempt and able to carry pax with open containers, it isn't worth the trouble.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Driver 100% wrong here. He got the pax pissed off and denied ride for no reason(she was gonna throw beer away). This idiot needs to stay deactivated.
> 
> I just wish pax got at least 1 punch in, driver deserved it for spraying pepper spray when his girl was standing right there.


"No Reason" Realty,


ColdRider said:


> Another sissy with mace LOL!


 so I guess the police and security officers must be all Sissies since they carry mace, another internet A-hole at the keyboard..


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

This army of rideshare drivers was bred for one purpose... WAR.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> How many times have passengers' asked me: "Can I bring this with me?"
> Up to me to say yes or no. Generally I tell them "I don't see anything, just don't spill it".
> 
> Yes, I'm taking a gawdawful chance of getting a ticket. I'm also not a complete dick about open containers in my car. Any cop that doesn't "get" I picked up these people at 2am and they snuck a beer can in the dark while I wasn't looking is not worth having a badge. Last time I got pulled over he looks in the car, sees I'm dead sober with 3 drunks, and says: "you got enough problems tonight, stop twice at the next sign to make up for that last one" Of course passenger says: "does that mean we can keep the weed?" All 5 of us laughed.... you gotta be a human.
> ...


funny story there with the cop. but seriously you are playing with fire by letting open containers in your ride. i can see it if you honestly don't know but to say you don't see anything is ballzy yo.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

this s*** show as you call it, is caused by Uber rating system, The videos we've seen for the last couple weeks is all caused by Uber stupid ass rating system,

Anytime you tell a customer they can't clown car your automobile,
Anytime you tell a customer they can't drink alcohol in your car,
Anytime times you tell a customer they can't smoke in your car,
Anytime you tell a customer that can't bring food into your car,

get this straight and get it into your head, anytime you mess up a customers experience or expectation of the service you put your rating at risk the rating system is no joke you can laugh about it and treated like a joke but you will be deactivated


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> this s*** show as you call it, is caused by Uber rating system, The videos we've seen for the last couple weeks is all caused by over stupid ass rating system,
> 
> Anytime you tell a customer they can't clown car your automobile,
> Anytime you tell a customer they can't drink alcohol in your car,
> ...


You just provided an acceptable definition of a shit show. In my opinion the whole thing is an ugly mess. That guy is an adult. No adult should come away from watching a video of themselves acting that way, regardless of the back story and come away from it feeling pleased, or justified with respect to how he had acted.

If a driver is unable to do the following without fear of severe consequences, and I believe that to be the case

"Anytime you tell a customer they can't clown car your automobile,
Anytime you tell a customer they can't drink alcohol in your car,
Anytime times you tell a customer they can't smoke in your car,
Anytime you tell a customer that can't bring food into your car,"

I believe that all is likely to enough to cause real trouble for a good number of drivers.

Here is the rub: That doesn't give a driver the license to handle the situation as he did, in my opinion. If I was that driver, and I felt my behavior was in fact a result of my concerns over the rating system, I would need to take myself off the road. That drivers behavior was not acceptable. If I take a taxi out on a rainy night and it has bald tires, if I feel it is unsafe to drive, I pretty much need to take it in. If anything happens and I am in an at fault, it's my butt in the sling, I can't say, "the tires were bald". If I come to realize I'm not safe with a particular car, i am expected to know it needs to come off the road. At some point, this guy needs to recognize that. If he doesn't it doesn't make him a bad guy.

Clearly, the peer to peer rating system is problematic. It has always struck me as deeply troubling. I could not imagine being able to drive the kind of hours I do, haul the kind of people I do, often, and then have them able to put me through that rating system. It is insane. I completely believe every example you mentioned is likely to be some kind of issue at some point. No independent contractor should be manipulated that way. Absolutely not.

If that guy's behavior was so heavily driven by his relationship with the rating system, he needed to take himself off the road. He clearly as the video shows was not safe to work at that point. The rating system is toxic and likely to affect some more than others. Asking drivers to be able to make such decisions, people who need the money to get by, that is too much to ask.

Clearly, this is just one example where major reform is needed. This video should be shown to local legislators - in my opinion. People need to see this video and make up their own minds, it is a very messy scene. Given the structure of Lyft and Uber, it seems reasonable to suggest the driver should not be driving for them. There is no shame in that. That is one reason I wouldn't consider driving with them. It is toxic.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Huberis said:


> The rating system doesn't work. This is an extreme example of trouble. UP forum gives plenty of evidence that drivers routinely cancel out of fear they will be rated poorly if they were to start the trip.
> 
> This video is an extreme outlier. That driver has no excuse, that doesn't mean the fear of a poor rating didn't affect him. Unfortunately, that driver needs to have better perspective and self control.
> 
> DieselkW, as a taxi driver in PA, I am exempt and able to carry pax with open containers, it isn't worth the trouble.


LOL you actually think some of the people here actually know what they are doing? The people that worry about their rating are doing it all wrong and will likely be deactivated due to bad rating anyways for many reasons including being crappy with people (like the video). Experienced Uber drivers don't care about the rating system it's not even on their mind. The threads you find here are from people that have not a clue how customer service works.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> LOL you actually think some of the people here actually know what they are doing? The people that worry about their rating are doing it all wrong and will likely be deactivated due to bad rating anyways for many reasons including being crappy with people (like the video). Experienced Uber drivers don't care about the rating system it's not even on their mind. The threads you find here are from people that have not a clue how customer service works.


I couldn't agree with you more. If you have a clue, you go about your business. However, there are thousands of who still fall under the spell of bullshit. It isn't needed, it isn't cool. My assumption is the driver already was on the borderline of deactivation when this happened.

This video is an outlier. That said, similar issues are going to appear again. Regardless, the peer to peer rating system is rigged and intended to manipulate. It is corrupt. Are there plenty of drivers who avoid the drama, ignore the BS and go about their business? Certainly there are. However, too many fall under its spell. It is not cool, it creates serious problems for those who can not see through the BS.

" The threads you find here are from people that have not a clue how customer service works."

- Those people still count. That represents where some of them are today. They are mostly being treated as disposable drivers, new drivers bring new cars. The protocol is designed to control and manipulate. We are not among the ranks who bought into the program. To some degree we are fortunate. To allow that policy to continue from this day forward is to do so with the knowledge that it does in fact push some drivers to the edge. That is a part of a bigger pie. We have no knowledge of what else tat guy is going through. He could have financed his car, had repairs or fallen behind....... Just because the guy comes off completely incompetent and unhinged doesn't mean (in my opinion) he was bound by fate to be such a driver. Hard to really know.

Some people are going to navigate through all the crap with ease. Others less so and some seem to completely fall apart. They all matter. The job, dealing with the Indy's of the world is tough enough. That protocol is toxic for enough drivers that it warrants deep reform. At best, it is intended to manipulate and coerce drivers onto the road while dictating their behavior. It reduces their ability to act as independent contractors.

That you see through the BS and do your thing, or I see through BS and file it away as one more reason I don't drive for them, that isn't the point.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

sidewazzz, Look at it from this perspective: Neither Uber or Lyft is bound to the expenses incurred of owning the cars driven by the drivers. As a result, they have virtually zero limits with respect to who they can sign up to drive. They provide a fleet of cars designed to meet peak demand. As a result, you have got to create a way of managing your drivers which accounts for a very wide range of ability. Certainly if you are trying to gear up for peak demand. You can not try to put that massive a fleet of drivers out there and then create a system by which 50% are going to be destroyed by your management tools. That is not cool, it will not work over time.

It will not prove safe at times.

"LOL you actually think some of the people here actually know what they are doing?" That is the point. Look at the consequences in this extreme incident. Figure there are what, 150,000 drivers? Twice that?

Does the rating system cause a significant amount of drivers to obsess and effect their ability to drive safely? Whether or not they know what they are doing is not the point, it isn't required by Uber or Lyft to know what you are doing. Rather than know what you are doing, you need to maintain an average. They are not the same.

I get Uber drivers in my town on football weekends coming in from Delaware, Maryland, New jersey, New York..... one of them was following his GPS the wrong way down a one way street Saturday evening as I was driving home from work. He didn't know what he was doing. He was a nice guy. Being a nice guy is what is required. Knowing what you do is optional. this guy got canned because he came off not being a nice guy. For the record, I gave the Uber driver directions to his pax, not because I'm a nice guy but I know what I am doing.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

You're grasp g for straws... look this job requires a certain level of customer service and common sense. Those without it get cut... it's pretty simply and no the rating system isn't to blame. The rating system just gets rid of people that shouldn't be in front of pax in the 1st place.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> You're grasp g for straws... look this job requires a certain level of customer service and common sense. This without it get cut... it's pretty simply and no the rating system isn't to blame. The rating system just gets rid of people that shouldn't be in front of people on the 1st place.


No. You are misreading me. My point is that driver was not in control of his actions and should have known better.

However, the rating system is completely manipulative. It simply is. The 4.6 cut off line is completely arbitrary. There are zero guidelines for how either driver or pax should rate the other responsibly. There is zero metric. Any given rating means nothing whatsoever. The 4.6 just happens to be where Uber noticed that 90% of all drivers who drive more than 500 rides fall above. That doesn't mean much.

Pax are able to rate intoxicated, or rate their experience of two weeks previous when they were drunk. That is pretty much worthless. Zero metric. I am not a statistician, hated the class in college, even I know their methods are designed to skew the results.

Look across the forum, how many drivers are on it obsessing over their ratings? How many drivers refuse running a call because they are afraid if they run it they will be rated poorly? It is very common.

That is not cool. I am going to suggest that those who get cut are not always nor exclusively the worst drivers. It is more a matter of learning to play the game. People who simply want to go out and earn a living should be able to insist on reforming system which make work feel like a game that needs to be played.

I personally get what you are suggesting, I do not believe it works out that way often enough. That the system is something you are able to manage with ease is just great, that doesn't mean it doesn't need reform.

That said, that driver in the video should not have been driving. We agree on that. If he drove in another system or had better training, it is possible he could be a decent driver. How likely it would be he could be a decent driver I do not know.

Consider yourself blessed if you have zero qualms with the peer to peer system. I believe most reasonable people are going to find fault with it. It doesn't provide what it promises and you believe. It will make it harder for some drivers to do their job and that is needless.

Lets just end this discussion. You seem to be a driver who is content with what you are working with and seem focused on your needs and what works for you. That is reasonable.

I believe we value different things here. I simply do not believe a person unable to navigate this peer review game is by definition incompetent. I ust don't believe that. It is more about knowing how to game the system and that doesn't guarantee the best drivers. That is my belief.

Take it easy, lets discuss something else at a later time.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

WilliamWilliam said:


> FROM VIDEO DESCRIPTION:
> 
> Halloween 2015 - Denver Colorado - A rideshare driver denies a ride to passengers for bringing an open container of alcohol into his car.
> 
> ...


^^^
No way I'm letting anybody into my car with a bunch of coiled up rope. 
I'm not into that scene any more. 
LOL...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> Well chalk up another incident that only reached its peak because the DRIVER has not a clue how to communicate with people....


^^^
Right.... she had already said that she would lay the can down or leave it outside, or however she put it. 
The driver really did immediately escalate things by tone of voice while not even trying to ameliorate the situation, which is a prime indication that the guy shouldn't be dealing with the public. 
I've always been able to diffuse a situation, even when the passenger gets in a foul and pissed mood for one reason or another. 
But this driver was something else and reminded me of a Brother who taught classes at my Catholic School. 
Of course he never used pepper spray, but he was a dead aim with chalk.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

DieselkW said:


> How many times have passengers' asked me: "Can I bring this with me?"
> Up to me to say yes or no. Generally I tell them "I don't see anything, just don't spill it".
> 
> Yes, I'm taking a gawdawful chance of getting a ticket. I'm also not a complete dick about open containers in my car. Any cop that doesn't "get" I picked up these people at 2am and they snuck a beer can in the dark while I wasn't looking is not worth having a badge. Last time I got pulled over he looks in the car, sees I'm dead sober with 3 drunks, and says: "you got enough problems tonight, stop twice at the next sign to make up for that last one" Of course passenger says: "does that mean we can keep the weed?" All 5 of us laughed.... you gotta be a human.
> ...


^^^
More states should allow darkly tinted windows so that the cops can't see in.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> No way I'm letting anybody into my car with a bunch of coiled up rope.
> I'm not into that scene any more.
> LOL...


I hadn't even thought that far...lol


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> "No Reason" Realty,
> 
> so I guess the police and security officers must be all Sissies since they carry mace, another internet A-hole at the keyboard..


When they use it on someone who is leaving, yeah, sissies. Lol at you


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ColdRider said:


> When they use it on someone who is leaving, yeah, sissies. Lol at you


i have watched the video a few more times, he is not leaving,..


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> i have watched the video a few more times, he is not leaving,..


Same here.

If the driver were a petite woman and the wanna be pax a big black guy with a hoodie I bet the mace would be fine then....

We DON'T know what else was going on and when someone tells you get out of their car you get out. You don't threaten them. If it's in your car you're not obligated to wait for them to hit you before doing something.

Just like the other video the driver could definitely have handled it better. But once he was physically threatened I don't think he was in the wrong to do what he did.

And I do think the rating system is partly to blame. Otherwise he probably would have taken them. They might have been pissy and he would have been grumpy (taxi driver grumpy?) but that would have been the end of it.

Note there is a lot less downside to pissing off a pax with no trip. They might email uber but you say drunk and disorderly and that's probably the end of it. Start the ride and they can potentially get you fired just by the rating. So the ones you decide not to take are going to get the brunt of the anger felt towards ALL pax. Same for those you kick out because you've already concluded they suck and the rating will too.

The low rates, no training, and on boarding anyone with a car doesn't help.

This is again you get what you pay for. When you're broke and worried about losing your job your stress level is high and it takes a lot less to lose it. Or at the least be rude. It escalates from there with drunks involved.


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Driver could have handled this much differently. I support his deactivation.


Same here. Some of these drivers really need to learn customer service. I allow alcohol in my vehicle, as long as I am convinced the passenger can hold on to it. But it is legal for passengers to consume alcohol in a for hire vehicle in Nevada.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

It's technically legal in Colorado too in "vehicles primarily used for transportation of passengers for compensation"

https://www.colorado-criminal-dui-d...ner-laws-who-can-be-charged-alcohol-marijuana


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> It's technically legal in Colorado too in "vehicles primarily used for transportation of passengers for compensation"
> 
> https://www.colorado-criminal-dui-d...ner-laws-who-can-be-charged-alcohol-marijuana


So is weed but ...eh ... you know


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

*http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/28/9625968/rating-system-on-demand-economy-uber-olive-garden*


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> The drivers uber is attracting couldn't get a job at McDonald's if they tried.


That should suggest that Uber and Lyft's practice of managing their drivers by remote control is becoming untenable. If that is the case, something is terribly wrong and to suggest that the rating system is to ensure quality service is not an honest claim. You can not polish a turd.....much.


----------



## WilliamWilliam (Nov 4, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> It's technically legal in Colorado too in "vehicles primarily used for transportation of passengers for compensation"
> 
> https://www.colorado-criminal-dui-d...ner-laws-who-can-be-charged-alcohol-marijuana


You're only partially correct. It only applies to limos or those that have a livery license. Most Uber & Lyft drivers use their personal cars and do not qualify.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

WilliamWilliam do you have a source on that? Remember that ride sharing services like Lyft and uber are officially recognized by law in Colorado.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> WilliamWilliam do you have a source on that? Remember that ride sharing services like Lyft and uber are officially recognized by law in Colorado.


I'd bet you dollars for donuts he is right about that one. Just because they are "recognized" doesn't mean a whole hell of a lot. It is the livery license that makes the difference. You are likely to be more free to do some things while less likely to do others. I am allowed to permit pax to travel with open containers in my taxi in PA. I do not allow it, in my car. It is not worth the hassle, I am there to provide a ride, not a rolling party. It opens the door to people getting out of hand, the average trip for people out partying is pretty damned quick. There is no need in a taxi TNC car.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

probably right. its too much of a grey area for me to even consider allowing it. But the website i referred to does directly quote the law for Colorado and there is no specific language requiring an actual livery license. I would imagine that that law was most likely written at a time when the only legal way to transport people for compensation was to have a livery license. Obviously in the new world of TNC's and their legitimate legal operation in Colorado the current legal statutes would seem to allow alcohol consumption in them as well unless this was specifically banned in senate bill 125.

the text of SB125 does not seem to have any verbiage banning alcohol consumption in a TNC vehicle:
http://www.denvergov.org/sirepub/cache/2/u1ta2o550zzj15as1h4lgu55/52300311062015022337553.PDF

obviously in other states without such regulation having passengers consuming alcohol in the back seat would be the same whether you are driving for a TNC or hauling around your friends (in most cases illegal)

full text of Colorado open container law:
http://www.lexisnexis.com/hottopics...o=off&searchtype=lt&search=C.R.S.+42-4-1305.5


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> probably right. its too much of a grey area for me to even consider allowing it. But the website i referred to does directly quote the law for Colorado and there is no specific language requiring an actual livery license. I would imagine that that law was most likely written at a time when the only legal way to transport people for compensation was to have a livery license. Obviously in the new world of TNC's and their legitimate legal operation in Colorado the current legal statutes would seem to allow alcohol consumption in them as well unless this was specifically banned in senate bill 125.
> 
> the text of SB125 does not seem to have any verbiage banning alcohol consumption in a TNC vehicle:
> http://www.denvergov.org/sirepub/cache/2/u1ta2o550zzj15as1h4lgu55/52300311062015022337553.PDF
> ...


Mostly, in my opinion to allow alcohol inside a taxi or TNC car is to invite drama and sets a driver up for the need to refuse some passengers the ability to drink in their car. The rides are mostly short, you are not their limo driver spending the evening with them. Mostly, you go from A to B very quickly and move on to the next. If you allow people to drink in your car, it opens up a whole new can of worms. Liability, were they minors, the pax could claim you furnished them with the alcohol if they were underage, potential dram or conflict. It isn't worht it regardless of what the law states. In my mind anyway.

How long are these rides? You as a driver are their buddy on paper only as declared by Kalanick. There is zero need to provide the opportunity for alcohol in the backseat. Most Uber drivers are out of compliance over any number of things recognized by the law or not. This is a matter of common sense and perspective with respect to the actual service provided.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Low fares breed short tempered irate drivers who haven't been trained on professionalism in the first place. What else would you expect...not to mention what incentive do these drivers have to be professional in the first place. Not making excuses for them, but this is the new "sharing" economy these investors want right?!?! Goes to show you driving for a living is a real profession after all no matter how much these companies try to dumb it down.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Huberis all good points except for the crap about "most uber drivers are out of compliance..." Maybe in your state but certainly not in mine.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Low fares breed short tempered irate drivers who haven't been trained on professionalism in the first place. What else would you expect...not to mention what incentive do these drivers have to be professional in the first place. Not making excuses for them, but this is the new "sharing" economy these investors want right?!?! Goes to show you driving for a living is a real profession after all no matter how much these companies try to dumb it down.


I think that's the problem in a nutshell. Especially when you take people who were lied to and now are driving around ******bags for minimum wage when they expected a fun job for great money.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

No state allows open containers on the UberX or Lyft platform. They are not commercial vehicles, they are personal vehicles. That being said this driver made some wrong choices by not properly handling the situation correctly. Passengers on a regular basis try bringing alcohol, smokes and other crap you may not want to transport. So your ability to disfuse the situation is what makes a good driver from this occurring which lead to his deactivation. If this driver had a gun would he have shot him?

Pepper spray should be used in self-defense like a gun. This driver actually assaulted the passenger. He was heading out and unprofessional verbage heightened the altercation. His hand up in the air, a finger pointed at your face, a fighting stance, harsh words still does not constitute a preemptive strike.
This is really Lyfts fault for not providing drivers with proper training and showing them how to disfuse situations like this. Lyft and Uber do not provide drivers with the tools needed to be safe and make passengers feel safe.
If there is a bad situation that escalated the driver should be able to repeatably tap the screen to notify emergency services, provide location and give the phones camera the ability to record audio and video.
As soon as the passenger lays his hands on you its game on! At that point you pop the trunk and release the dragon.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think that's the problem in a nutshell. Especially when you take people who were lied to and now are driving around ******bags for minimum wage when they expected a fun job for great money.


shit pay with no incentive to work harder for better pay brings on shit workers. bottom line!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> Huberis all good points except for the crap about "most uber drivers are out of compliance..." Maybe in your state but certainly not in mine.


An excellent point. Reality is tiered from state to state. In PA, drivers are expected to disclose their activity to their personal insurance provider written proof is supposed to be provided, Uber basically takes drivers on their word and has them click a box before their first ride indicating they disclosed. Basically, there is no authority enforcing anything. Philadelphia, St. Louis, a nice chunk of Florida are examples of Uber operating without permission let alone compliance.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Same here.
> 
> If the driver were a petite woman and the wanna be pax a big black guy with a hoodie I bet the mace would be fine then....
> 
> ...


I don't know what others are seeing in the video, The guy is NOT leaving the CAR,
his girl friend pulls on him a few time, he turns to push her away, the driver tells him once again to get out, the guy's girl friend once again pulls on him, it look like he is about to turn back around to the driver, the driver peppered sprayed him, i would have done the same thing,

just without the F-Word..


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I don't know what others are seeing in the video, The guy is NOT leaving the CAR,
> his girl friend pulls on him a few time, he turns to push her away, the driver tells him once again to get out, the guy's girl friend once again pulls on him, it look like he is about to turn back around to the driver, the driver peppered sprayed him, i would have done the same thing,
> 
> just without the F-Word..


I must admit, the pepper spraying of Indy isn't much my concern. In my mind, the greater issue with respect to this specific incident is the idea that, the driver seems to have completely set himself up for trouble by way of how he handled the woman with the open container. He reacted in a way that was completely over the top. I am as big a critic and opponent of the peer to peer rating system. That said, that guy can not let his fear of pax retaliation through the rating system to serve as an excuse for how he treated that woman. The woman seemed willing to comply with his wishes. She didn't seem overly upset. I do not believe she was the account holder who would be expected to rate him. None of that matters.

The driver did everything wrong and did nothing but escalate the drama. This illustrates the fine line drivers are walking with pax who have been drinking. A person can go from happy and reasonable very quickly.

As far as the macing goes....... That was a probable conclusion to a needless drama play. The courts can sort out as to whether or not the driver was defending himself or assaulting the pax should it go to court. Somebody as can decide that. What is more important to me, or easier to discuss is what led to that moment which clearly seems to have been avoidable. The other topic that this seems to lead to is, is the question of the role of the rating system itself. What percentage of drivers find the system informative, ignore it or obsess over it. It has been mentioned there is a competence issue among recruits and the number of recruits is enormous across the country between the two........ Is the peer to peer review creating tension and negatively effecting service as often as proving helpful?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I must admit, the pepper spraying of Indy isn't much my concern. In my mind, the greater issue with respect to this specific incident is the idea that, the driver seems to have completely set himself up for trouble by way of how he handled the woman with the open container. He reacted in a way that was completely over the top. I am as big a critic and opponent of the peer to peer rating system. That said, that guy can not let his fear of pax retaliation through the rating system to serve as an excuse for how he treated that woman. The woman seemed willing to comply with his wishes. She didn't seem overly upset. I do not believe she was the account holder who would be expected to rate him. None of that matters.
> 
> The driver did everything wrong and did nothing but escalate the drama. This illustrates the fine line drivers are walking with pax who have been drinking. A person can go from happy and reasonable very quickly.
> 
> As far as the macing goes....... That was a probable conclusion to a needless drama play. The courts can sort out as to whether or not the driver was defending himself or assaulting the pax should it go to court. Somebody as can decide that. What is more important to me, or easier to discuss is what led to that moment which clearly seems to have been avoidable. The other topic that this seems to lead to is, is the question of the role of the rating system itself. What percentage of drivers find the system informative, ignore it or obsess over it. It has been mentioned there is a competence issue among recruits and the number of recruits is enormous across the country between the two........ Is the peer to peer review creating tension and negatively effecting service as often as proving helpful?


She was not willing to comply, as She left the door open,
and what do you mean by comply, that she can Just throw away the can and get back in the car and ride will continue, to that I say hell to the No, once I have to tell you you can't do something, if I have to tell you no and I have not started the trip there is no trip there will be no trip it will not happen.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

When passengers enter my vehicle with those red silo cups I just simply ask "that's water right?" (wink wink) and they verify "yes it is " we then proceed with the trip. If passengers enter with a open beverage marked as alcohol (beer can, wine cooler bottle, etc.)I politely ask them to chug it before entering. 
Never have had any confrontations with drunks or pax that just want to have a pre-cocktail.
It's all about attitude, attitude, attitude. This dude in Denver should remain deactivated. Bravo Lyft!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> When passengers enter my vehicle with those red silo cups I just simply ask "that's water right?" (wink wink) and they verify "yes it is " we then proceed with the trip. If passengers enter with a open beverage marked as alcohol (beer can, wine cooler bottle, etc.)I politely ask them to chug it before entering.
> Never have had any confrontations with drunks or pax that just want to have a pre-cocktail.
> It's all about attitude, attitude, attitude. This dude in Denver should remain deactivated. Bravo Lyft!


 yeah one day a cop going to pull you over with something to prove, and he's going to give you a little winky winky and nod nod and ask you to sign here


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> When passengers enter my vehicle with those red silo cups I just simply ask "that's water right?" (wink wink) and they verify "yes it is " we then proceed with the trip. If passengers enter with a open beverage marked as alcohol (beer can, wine cooler bottle, etc.)I politely ask them to chug it before entering.
> Never have had any confrontations with drunks or pax that just want to have a pre-cocktail.
> It's all about attitude, attitude, attitude. This dude in Denver should remain deactivated. Bravo Lyft!


Honestly I don't care if pax drink in my car. As long as I'm not drinking with them who cares. I had pax going to a football game 1.5 hours away, they stopped by 7-11 and downed a 6-pack on the way to the game. Plus I got a $20 tip on top of a large fare.

If you get pulled over, just act dumb like you didn't see nothing and chances are the cop will just make them pour it out and let people go on their way, well on the westcoast they are cool like that.


----------



## ArnoldLSU (Oct 5, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> You're kidding right? The culprit is the rating system.... The rating system isn't broken, every ride is a new ride. Again it doesn't matter if your having a bad day or not, you're in a customer service industry so don't start crying and being a twit to everyone that gets in your car. This would have been a normal ride had he said "no beer" apparently it was empty anyways.


Unfortunately he's not kidding, but that's the kind of society we've become. Crying about every thing. I don't like the rating system either, but as long as Uber or Lyft is not manipulating and giving true stats, I have no problem with it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

kudos to the driver
his car his rules
you can chalk this up to Lyfts harsh ratings system. Gurantee you this would not have happened with the current system. Driver would have allowed them to pour it out and/or get rid of it and then still do the trip. But Lyft nor Uber will change their rating system


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> probably right. its too much of a grey area for me to even consider allowing it. But the website i referred to does directly quote the law for Colorado and there is no specific language requiring an actual livery license. I would imagine that that law was most likely written at a time when the only legal way to transport people for compensation was to have a livery license.


If you were cited for for driving a passenger with an open container and then went to court to argue that the exception as outlined below should apply to you as a Lyft driver...

_(b) The provisions of this subsection (2) shall not apply to:

(I) Passengers, other than the driver or a front seat passenger, located in the passenger area of a motor vehicle designed, maintained, or used primarily for the transportation of persons for compensation;_​
...just know that *Lyft certainly wouldn't have your back...*


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

Good to know. Now we can point to that. I wonder if uber has a similar policy.

Edit: looks like uber leaves it open to local laws - https://www.uber.com/safety/code-of-conduct


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

I can't even watch the video. Says it is "private". Ah well..,


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

the OP keeps changing it (probably at the request of his lawyer) at first it showed the drivers face and later the faces were blurred. now it appears to be marked private.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> this s*** show as you call it, is caused by Uber rating system, The videos we've seen for the last couple weeks is all caused by over stupid ass rating system,
> 
> Anytime you tell a customer they can't clown car your automobile,
> Anytime you tell a customer they can't drink alcohol in your car,
> ...


Look what happened to this cabbie for not letting these girls smoke.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> Good to know. Now we can point to that. I wonder if uber has a similar policy.
> 
> Edit: looks like uber leaves it open to local laws - https://www.uber.com/safety/code-of-conduct


I would submit that since the current Colorado statues regarding open alcohol and marijuana containers don't "explicitly" exclude TNC drivers, Uber's policy as outlined in the the statement below is in line with Lyft's.

*SAFETY*
The safety of riders and drivers on the Uber platform is of utmost concern. In order to best protect everyone in the vehicle, we require the following:

*COMPLIANCE WITH THE LAW*
Illegal substances and - _*unless explicitly allowed by law*_ - open containers of alcohol are not permitted in drivers' vehicles. This is against the law and a serious violation of Uber's policy. Furthermore, Uber does not tolerate drug or alcohol by drivers while using the Uber app. If a rider believes a driver may be under the influence of drugs or alcohol, please request that the driver end the trip immediately and alert Uber Support at help.uber.com.

As a driver, it is your responsibility to transport riders safely in accordance with the rules of the road in your city. As a rider, it is your responsibility to abide by the seat belt laws in your state. However, we recommend that you always wear a seatbelt while riding in any vehicle.​


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> I can't even watch the video. Says it is "private". Ah well..,


You can watch the edited version (faces blurred, blocked, etc.) of the OP's video *here...*


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

driver said ride's over
anything after that point is trespassing


----------



## ArnoldLSU (Oct 5, 2015)

Totally the driver's fault. Lyft ought to ban this driver for his own protection before his own stupidity gets him hurt.


----------



## PatriciaQ (Aug 25, 2015)

WilliamWilliam said:


> FROM VIDEO DESCRIPTION:
> 
> Halloween 2015 - Denver Colorado - A rideshare driver denies a ride to passengers for bringing an open container of alcohol into his car.
> 
> ...


Am I the only one unable to watch this video? (set to "private")


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

PatriciaQ said:


> Am I the only one unable to watch this video? (set to "private")





KevRyde said:


> You can watch the edited version (faces blurred, blocked, etc.) of the OP's video *here...*


----------



## PatriciaQ (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks Kev. Driver's an ass.


----------



## ArnoldLSU (Oct 5, 2015)

PatriciaQ said:


> Thanks Kev. Driver's an ass.


You forgot the word dumb... the correct word is dumbass


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

This guy should not be driving drunk people. He and Lyft will be sued and loose based on this video.


----------

